# The bar where i drink My local



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi All

I am sure that by now you know about my love of a bar in Gois that is built at the side of the river. This is the bar that i met Nigel and Ann and and there beautiful dog Susie we all enjoyed a nice couple of relaxing hours one summer afternoon.

On my friend Richards and Patricia's website i have just found two pictures of the bar that is now being got ready for the summer trade. As Nigel said a little while ago it will be open soon in time for my last visit before i move over in the very near future.

This is the bar i am looking forward to meeting some new Friends.

Peterfc


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi Peter
Jane and I have been there and it sure is a lovely place to while away a couple of hours.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

PETERFC said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am sure that by now you know about my love of a bar in Gois that is built at the side of the river. This is the bar that i met Nigel and Ann and and there beautiful dog Susie we all enjoyed a nice couple of relaxing hours one summer afternoon.
> 
> ...



Tell us more Peter....like exact location PRETTY please


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



siobhanwf said:


> Tell us more Peter....like exact location PRETTY please


Hi Siobhanwf

Beautiful as the bar and it's surrounding area is if i gave the game away then it may become a mecca for River Bar drinkers. 

Ok just for you because i know you won't tell anybody else it's at xxxx xx xxxxx a xxx oh sorry it's in code.

40'09'16.54" N
8'06'43.04" W

Now that works in my TomTom.

Peterfc soon to be No6afreeman


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Perhaps we could arrange a Expatforum get together..... on the river..


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



omostra06 said:


> Perhaps we could arrange a Expatforum get together..... on the river..


HI Derek

Not yet i don't get the Decree Absolute until the 9th June, but i do have high hopes of a sale for my house shortly.

For all those here who we have fun with then yes great idea. Imagine use lot together who would invite the Nurses? :clap2::clap2:

Peterfc soon the be No6afreeman


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi Peter, i`m up for a meeting and if we can untie the platform then we can have a river trip as well lol.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm up for it too!!!!


----------

